# Does anyone know what strain(s) this is?



## its420 (Sep 27, 2013)

View attachment 209119


View attachment 209120
The seeds came from Humboldt Co. , CA and was told it is blueberrytrainwreck watermelon. Is early and more compact. Does not reach and the plant is very sturdy and doesnt require staking. i cloned from an outsde plant for my latest indoor grow and it was done in 6 weeks from light change. Has anyone seen this kind before? i kept 2 females separate and 1male so now (or will in bout a week) have two nice size plants of this heavy with seed.  

added- the hairs turn a bright pink as it matures. the indoor had NO powdery mildew


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like weed man


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like really nice marijuana. Very pretty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2013)

Cannabis Gethighwithus


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2013)

Imposable to tell....even if you grew it...Looks like Indiana Bubble Gum to me


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

Idk but looks fruity!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2013)

Who the hell cares,,I just want some.:icon_smile:


----------

